# No te burles de mi



## Yuukan

Ciao!!

Cómo se puede decir en Italiano: No te burles de mi. Por ejemplo cuando dos amigos se burlan o se ríen de tu pronunciación en otro idioma o de alguna broma que te hacen.

Está bien decir: Non ridere di me???

Gracias!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Yuukan. Sì, 'non ridere di me' è corretto, ma non è molto usato nella lingua di tutti i giorni, sentirai molto più spesso 'non mi sfottere', o 'non mi prendere in giro/per il culo'.


----------



## Yuukan

Grazie Necsus!!


----------



## gatogab

Necsus said:


> 'non mi prendere in giro/per il culo'.


Per i fondelli.


----------



## Necsus

gatogab said:


> Per i fondelli.


Quella ormai è un'espressione un po' _antica_...


----------



## rocamadour

Un'alternativa (piuttosto formale) ai suggerimenti già dati potrebbe essere:

_Non ti prendere gioco di me_


----------



## niklavjus

rocamadour said:


> Un'alternativa (piuttosto formale) ai suggerimenti già dati potrebbe essere:
> 
> _Non ti prendere gioco di me_


Forse un po' formale, ma perfetta (anche "_Non prenderti gioco di me_").

Una traduzione letterale della versione spagnola di Yuukan: "_Non burlarti di me_" o "_Non ti burlare di me_".


----------



## Necsus

E perché allora tralasciare il vetusto 'non beffarti/farti beffe di me'?


----------



## gatogab

> No te burles de mi.


Ti prego, non prendermi per scemo.
Oppure:
Non mi deridere.


----------



## infinite sadness

A volte si usa semplicemente dire: "e non ridere!"

Poi, dalle mie parti si usa moltissimo la forma interrogativa: "che fai sfotti?"


----------



## lautaro

Necsus said:


> Quella ormai è un'espressione un po' _antica_...


 
Mah, mica troppo!


----------



## Necsus

lautaro said:


> Mah, mica troppo!


Eh, ho detto _un po'_, infatti, non _troppo_...! 
Io occasionalmente la uso, ma non mi risulta che le nuove generazioni facciano altrettanto.


----------



## Skontrix

Necsus said:


> Eh, ho detto _un po'_, infatti, non _troppo_...!
> Io occasionalmente la uso, ma non mi risulta che le nuove generazioni facciano altrettanto.



Ovviamente dipende dal contesto ma io questa espressione l'ho sentita usare solo a scuola (dai professori...). Provate, in una situazione normale (che ne so, tra amici, informale comunque) a dire a qualcuno "non prendermi per i fondelli" e allora si che vi iniziano a prendervi seriamente IN GIRO / PER Il CULO.

Perlomeno nella mia zona (marche).
A questo punto userei più tranquillamente PRENDERSI GIOCO, anche se fa un po "film". IMHO


----------



## gatogab

> A questo punto userei più tranquillamente PRENDERSI GIOCO


Cosa che trovo abbastanza educata e che si può adoperare in qualsiasi occasione e contesto. Ma se voglio la volgarità a tutti costi, rimango con il mio "prendere per i fondelli", lasciando ad altri il "prendere per culo".


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Ma se voglio la volgarità a tutti costi, rimango con il mio "prendere per i fondelli", lasciando ad altri il "prendere per culo".



Caro Gato, 
non è affatto volgare, e non solo: sarò antiquata, ma per me "prendere per i fondelli" è un'espressione assolutamente normale, la uso abitualmente e nessuno mi ha mai guardato così !


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Caro Gato,
> non è affatto volgare, e non solo: sarò antiquata, ma per me "prendere per i fondelli" è un'espressione assolutamente normale, la uso abitualmente e nessuno mi ha mai guardato così !


Cara La, lo so che non è volgare ma informale. Ironicamente mi referisco a che l'uso più 'volgare' che io farei in una occasione simile sabebbe: _"non mi prendere per i fondelli"._ Che il fiume degradato del linguaggio corrente permetta l'espressione "non mi prendere per il culo" quando qualcuno si sente presso in giro, non ha trascinato ancora me.
Mi dichiaro antiquato quanto te.
Cariños


----------

